# Sony KP-57WS510 Widescreen Burn-In Fix ? (From Years of 4:3 Programming)



## KenW (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a Rear Projection Sony 57" (KP-57WS510) with burn-in from years of watching standard definition programming in 4:3 aspect ratio instead of HD 16:9. The sides of the screen were displayed as grey bars during those years of SD programming and now has left some noticeable burn in on the screen. 

So, I am planning to attempt a IC Chip repair to fix the convergence issue I am currently experiencing. Since I will have the unit opened up. Is it possible to repair this burn in easily without causing further damage ? Just curious. The burn in is not a huge issue but can some times be noticeable. If it is not too difficult I would consider the repair. I am a newbie novice however. 

I have also seen mention of a DVD playing in a loop or paused to reverse the 4:3 burn-in. Does this work ? How long would be required to reverse the burn in?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought these type of sets were immune to burn in. :scratch:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Not at all. They use small crts that are driven very hard. There is no way to correct differential aging. You can cover it up some, but when a set gets to this age and the tubes are burned like this, you won't do much good with any tricks.


----------

